# HATERZ NIGHTMARE



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking nice for a street trike are you keeping it that way or doing custom stuff ?


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

looks good man


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 13 2008, 01:20 PM~10405600
> *looking nice for a street trike are you keeping it that way or doing custom stuff ?
> *


THANK'S IM NOT GOING CRAZY WITH IT JUST GONNA KEEP IT SIMPLE IT'S GONNA BE REDONE FOR NEXT SUMMER IM JUST HAVING FUN WITH IT NOW IT'S A DAILY ALWAYZ WILL BE


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 13 2008, 01:22 PM~10405612
> *looks good man
> *


THANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looks nice. to bad they don't make more stuff for the 26" bikes.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey bro, that thing looks sweet, good to see you back on here


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Apr 13 2008, 02:25 PM~10405632
> *THANK'S IM NOT GOING CRAZY WITH IT JUST GONNA KEEP IT SIMPLE IT'S GONNA  BE REDONE FOR NEXT SUMMER IM JUST HAVING FUN WITH IT NOW IT'S A DAILY ALWAYZ WILL BE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 13 2008, 01:30 PM~10405670
> *looks nice. to bad they don't make more stuff for the 26" bikes.
> *


THANK'S YEA I KNOW I WANTED TO KEEP EVERYTHING FLAT TWISTED GOT EVERY PART THEY MAKE EXCEPT FOR A SISSI BAR AND A CONTI KIT CUZ IM GONNA GET SOUNDS FOR IT


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 13 2008, 01:30 PM~10405671
> *hey bro, that thing looks sweet, good to see you back on here
> *


THANK'S HOMIE GOOD TO BE BACK IT'S BEEN TO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 13 2008, 01:32 PM~10405696
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE YOUR TRICK LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 13 2008, 06:00 PM~10407346
> *DAM HOMIE YOUR TRICK LOOKS SICK HOMIE
> *


THANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Apr 13 2008, 01:34 PM~10405705
> *THANK'S YEA I KNOW I WANTED TO KEEP EVERYTHING FLAT TWISTED GOT EVERY PART THEY MAKE EXCEPT FOR A SISSI BAR AND A CONTI KIT CUZ IM GONNA GET SOUNDS FOR IT
> *




sounds?...sounds good to me homie :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 14 2008, 10:10 AM~10411922
> *sounds?...sounds good to me homie  :biggrin:
> *


YEA IT'S TO QUIET GOTTA HEAR ME COMING :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

IM SELLING IT NOW $1,000 TAKEZ IT PICK UP ONLY IT GOTTA GO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 15 2008, 08:25 AM~10660473
> *IM SELLING IT NOW $1,000 TAKEZ IT PICK UP ONLY IT GOTTA GO
> *


why you trying to sell it?


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 08:03 AM~10660784
> *why you trying to sell it?
> *


NEED THE MONEY IM BROKE I'LL GET ANOTHER THOUGH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 15 2008, 09:04 AM~10660789
> *NEED THE MONEY IM BROKE I'LL GET ANOTHER THOUGH
> *


oh ok good luck on the sale


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 08:07 AM~10660814
> *oh ok good luck on the sale
> *


THANK'Z


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 15 2008, 09:09 AM~10660831
> *THANK'Z
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 15 2008, 09:25 AM~10660473
> *IM SELLING IT NOW $1,000 TAKEZ IT PICK UP ONLY IT GOTTA GO
> *


you aint gonna get a 1000 ever dont even try it homie.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2008, 09:21 AM~10661319
> *you aint gonna get a 1000 ever dont even try it homie.
> *


IT'Z WORTH IT HOMIE


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Apr 13 2008, 02:15 PM~10405564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fun to rider


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 15 2008, 12:52 PM~10661951
> *IT'Z WORTH IT HOMIE
> *


to you it might be bro. but in here everyone gonna shoot it down. i know i didnt spend 1000 on making mine. but that was 6yrs ago. i tried selling mine 4yrs ago and the most the offred me was 1000. here it is all dusty ready to come out of retirement.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2008, 02:38 PM~10663259
> *to you it might be bro. but in here everyone gonna shoot it down. i know i didnt spend 1000 on making mine.  but that was 6yrs ago. i tried selling mine 4yrs ago and the most the offred me was 1000. here it is all dusty ready to come out of retirement.
> 
> 
> ...


i love that trike :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2008, 03:38 PM~10663259
> *to you it might be bro. but in here everyone gonna shoot it down. i know i didnt spend 1000 on making mine.  but that was 6yrs ago. i tried selling mine 4yrs ago and the most the offred me was 1000. here it is all dusty ready to come out of retirement.
> 
> 
> ...


you got to many bikes. your an addict. lol sell me some :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 09:43 PM~10665991
> *you got to many bikes. your an addict. lol sell me some :biggrin:
> *


Man that aint shit homie I still got like 15 other frames including 2 radio flyers I got my nephews 5yrs ago.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2008, 10:57 PM~10667170
> *Man that aint shit homie I still got like 15 other frames including 2 radio flyers I got my nephews 5yrs ago.
> *


damn it son :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 15 2008, 10:54 AM~10661976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that an "M" i see??? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 03:03 AM~10668745
> *:0 is that an "M" i see??? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:58 PM~10667175
> *damn it son  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 15 2008, 12:09 PM~10662613
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE
> *


THANK'Z :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 15 2008, 12:31 PM~10662788
> *that looks fun to rider
> *


OH IT IZ :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2008, 01:38 PM~10663259
> *to you it might be bro. but in here everyone gonna shoot it down. i know i didnt spend 1000 on making mine.  but that was 6yrs ago. i tried selling mine 4yrs ago and the most the offred me was 1000. here it is all dusty ready to come out of retirement.
> 
> 
> ...


I SPENT WELL OVER A G ON IT BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I SEE YOU FROM WAUKEGAN HOMIE AND SEEING IM FROM CHI-TOWN IM NOT GONNA SELL IT ANYMORE I SEE I GOT COMP NOW :biggrin: WIPE OFF THAT DUST HOMIE CUZ IM COMING JUST FOR YOU


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 02:03 AM~10668745
> *:0 is that an "M" i see??? :0
> *


SHHHHHH


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 16 2008, 11:16 AM~10670009
> *I SPENT WELL OVER A G ON IT BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I SEE YOU FROM WAUKEGAN HOMIE AND SEEING IM FROM CHI-TOWN IM NOT GONNA SELL IT ANYMORE I SEE I GOT COMP NOW  :biggrin:  WIPE OFF THAT DUST HOMIE CUZ IM COMING JUST FOR YOU
> *


*WHAT!!!!! ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT!!!!! DUDE ILL FUCKING SLAUGHTER YOUR BIKE!!! IM THE 26IN KING IN THE NORTHERN IL. YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS TRUST ME DONT MAKE ME HURT YOUR FEELINGS. I SEEN WHAT YOU GOT I WAS AT DA BARRIO PICNIC 2 WEEKS AGO I SAW YOU GOIN ROUND AND ROUND AND ROUND ON YO TRIKE. I KNOW THERES NO COMPETION. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS ALREADY GONNA RE DO IT FOR MY LIL NEPHEWS TO RIDE SO YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT LETS DO THIS ILL SEE YOU AT DA COUNCIL PICNIC. THAT GIVES YOU 4 MONTHS TO ADD MORE TWISTED PARTS TO YOUR TRIKE . OH YEA AND YOUR SOUNDS. :biggrin: DAMN MAKING ME COME OUT OF RETIREMENT THIS IS GONNA BE FUN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 12:17 PM~10670436
> *WHAT!!!!! ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT!!!!! DUDE ILL FUCKING SLAUGHTER YOUR BIKE!!! IM THE 26IN KING IN THE NORTHERN IL. YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS  TRUST ME DONT MAKE ME HURT YOUR FEELINGS. I SEEN WHAT YOU GOT I WAS AT DA BARRIO PICNIC 2 WEEKS AGO I SAW YOU GOIN ROUND AND ROUND AND ROUND ON YO TRIKE. I KNOW THERES NO COMPETION. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS ALREADY GONNA RE DO IT FOR MY LIL NEPHEWS TO RIDE SO YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT LETS DO THIS ILL SEE YOU AT DA COUNCIL PICNIC. THAT GIVES YOU 4 MONTHS TO ADD MORE TWISTED PARTS TO YOU TRIKE  . OH YEA AND YOUR SOUNDS.  :biggrin: DAMN MAKING ME COME OUT OF RETIREMENT THIS IS GONNA BE FUN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 11:17 AM~10670436
> *WHAT!!!!! ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT!!!!! DUDE ILL FUCKING SLAUGHTER YOUR BIKE!!! IM THE 26IN KING IN THE NORTHERN IL. YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS  TRUST ME DONT MAKE ME HURT YOUR FEELINGS. I SEEN WHAT YOU GOT I WAS AT DA BARRIO PICNIC 2 WEEKS AGO I SAW YOU GOIN ROUND AND ROUND AND ROUND ON YO TRIKE. I KNOW THERES NO COMPETION. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS ALREADY GONNA RE DO IT FOR MY LIL NEPHEWS TO RIDE SO YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT LETS DO THIS ILL SEE YOU AT DA COUNCIL PICNIC. THAT GIVES YOU 4 MONTHS TO ADD MORE TWISTED PARTS TO YOU TRIKE  . OH YEA AND YOUR SOUNDS.  :biggrin: DAMN MAKING ME COME OUT OF RETIREMENT THIS IS GONNA BE FUN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 10:17 AM~10670436
> *WHAT!!!!! ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT!!!!! DUDE ILL FUCKING SLAUGHTER YOUR BIKE!!! IM THE 26IN KING IN THE NORTHERN IL. YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS  TRUST ME DONT MAKE ME HURT YOUR FEELINGS. I SEEN WHAT YOU GOT I WAS AT DA BARRIO PICNIC 2 WEEKS AGO I SAW YOU GOIN ROUND AND ROUND AND ROUND ON YO TRIKE. I KNOW THERES NO COMPETION. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS ALREADY GONNA RE DO IT FOR MY LIL NEPHEWS TO RIDE SO YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT LETS DO THIS ILL SEE YOU AT DA COUNCIL PICNIC. THAT GIVES YOU 4 MONTHS TO ADD MORE TWISTED PARTS TO YOUR TRIKE  . OH YEA AND YOUR SOUNDS.  :biggrin: DAMN MAKING ME COME OUT OF RETIREMENT THIS IS GONNA BE FUN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN RIGHT IM CALLING YOU OUT :biggrin: SHIT HOMIE I JUST GOT BACK IN THE GAME IM LOOKING TO HAVE SOME FUN EY THOSE SOUNDZ WERE JUST FOR THAT PICNIC IM GETTIN' REAL SOUNDZ SOON I KNOW IT WAS ALL GHETTO BUT FUCK IT I WENT ANYWAYZ LIKE THAT BUT YEA WE CAN DO THIS OH YEA! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 16 2008, 02:18 PM~10671409
> *DAMN RIGHT IM CALLING YOU OUT  :biggrin:  SHIT HOMIE I JUST GOT BACK IN THE GAME IM LOOKING TO HAVE SOME FUN EY THOSE SOUNDZ WERE JUST FOR THAT PICNIC IM GETTIN' REAL SOUNDZ SOON I KNOW IT WAS ALL GHETTO BUT FUCK IT I WENT ANYWAYZ LIKE THAT BUT YEA WE CAN DO THIS OH YEA! :cheesy:
> *


Damn dog I'm gonna make you wanna leave the game all over again. Ill see you in september.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 01:10 PM~10671834
> *Damn dog I'm gonna make you wanna leave the game all over again. Ill see you in september.
> *


 :roflmao: NA HOMIE YOUR GONNA WANNA PUT THAT TRIKE BACK IN THE GARAGE AND HIDE IT I'LL SEE YOU SOON THOUGH HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 16 2008, 03:14 PM~10671873
> *:roflmao:  NA HOMIE YOUR GONNA WANNA PUT THAT TRIKE BACK IN THE GARAGE AND HIDE IT I'LL SEE YOU SOON THOUGH HOMIE :nicoderm:
> *


Ok we will see! That day we will park them side to side and have the people choose.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 01:28 PM~10671965
> *Ok we will see! That day we will park them side to side and have the people choose.
> *


THAT'Z HOW YOU DO IT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 16 2008, 03:29 PM~10671974
> *THAT'Z HOW YOU DO IT
> *


That way you'll know I'm the king of this 26in game in da chitown area


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and we are off :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 05:01 PM~10672484
> *and we are off  :biggrin:
> *


MAN DOG HE DONT KNOW WHAT HES GETTING INTO. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well if you guys need any custom parts we have 26" parts to :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 05:32 PM~10672671
> *well if you guys need any custom parts we have 26" parts to :biggrin:
> *


ILL SEE WHATS UP I THINK I GOT SOME OTHER IDEAS HE DOESNT KNOW WHATS COMING :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 04:36 PM~10672700
> *ILL SEE WHATS UP I THINK I GOT SOME OTHER IDEAS HE DOESNT KNOW WHATS COMING  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 02:33 PM~10671993
> *That way you'll know I'm the king of this 26in game in da chitown area
> *


IAM TA KING OF 26"INCH TRIKE IN SANJO CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 04:44 PM~10672747
> *IAM TA KING OF 26"INCH TRIKE IN SANJO CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 16 2008, 09:17 AM~10670013
> *SHHHHHH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10672747
> *IAM TA KING OF 26"INCH TRIKE IN SANJO CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...i see four wheels, so i think it classifies more as a quad than trike... :biggrin: just bustin yer balls man, thats a klean ass trike.....

but lets not forget that there is a king of the 26" trike in southern california too....

for those that dont already know...allow me to re-introduce my brothers trike better known as '$upah Freak' from ShotCallerS bike club 818....
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 06:12 PM~10673120
> *hmmm...i see four wheels, so i think it classifies more as a quad than trike... :biggrin: just bustin yer balls man, thats a klean ass trike.....
> 
> but lets not forget that there is a king of the 26" trike in southern california too....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 07:12 PM~10673120
> *hmmm...i see four wheels, so i think it classifies more as a quad than trike... :biggrin: just bustin yer balls man, thats a klean ass trike.....
> 
> but lets not forget that there is a king of the 26" trike in southern california too....
> ...


Ill take that wit just my frame bro.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 01:33 PM~10671993
> *That way you'll know I'm the king of this 26in game in da chitown area
> *


OK HOMIE WILL SEE WHAT'Z UP HOLD ON TO THAT CROWN TIGHT


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 03:26 PM~10672634
> *MAN DOG HE DONT KNOW WHAT HES GETTING INTO.  :biggrin:
> *


EY HOMIE IT GOTTA BE RIDEABLE NO TRAILER QUEENZ :nicoderm:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 05:07 PM~10673098
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 03:01 PM~10672484
> *and we are off  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIZ MAYN :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 16 2008, 10:56 PM~10674511
> *AND YOU KNOW THIZ MAYN :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10674147
> *Ill take that wit just my frame bro.
> *


i bet you would man, but bring that shit to cali where they actually classify bikes by their mods, since that you would have more points on frame.... i aint postin to call you out, but if i wanted to, i could tear down this one and build one that could go many steps further than yours bro...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2008, 01:38 PM~10663259
> *to you it might be bro. but in here everyone gonna shoot it down. i know i didnt spend 1000 on making mine.  but that was 6yrs ago. i tried selling mine 4yrs ago and the most the offred me was 1000. here it is all dusty ready to come out of retirement.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...maybe i should do up another frame......just for the fuck of it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+May 16 2008, 11:46 PM~10674764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 10:51 PM~10674791
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *


and i aint gonna give him the satisfaction of building a complete trike....just the frame to show him that his can be beat if necessary.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 11:53 PM~10674803
> *and i aint gonna give him the satisfaction of building a complete trike....just the frame to show him that his can be beat if necessary.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 10:48 PM~10674771
> *hmmm...maybe i should do up another frame......just for the fuck of it!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I SAY GO FOR IT HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 17 2008, 09:04 AM~10676063
> *I SAY GO FOR IT HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


Damn homie you need him to do it since you WILL NEVER be able to!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 17 2008, 12:46 AM~10674764
> *i bet you would man, but bring that shit to cali where they actually classify bikes by their mods, since that you would have more points on frame.... i aint postin to call you out, but if i wanted to, i could tear down this one and build one that could go many steps further than yours bro...
> *


Damn homie let me handel this white somolian first then I guess we can dance. I know yaw cali boys don't fuck around so it would be fun lol.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 17 2008, 09:28 AM~10676466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool...ill get to sketchin out my frame design :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

bunch of haters in here! :uh: a lot of shit talking and nothing getting built! :uh: 


i got all you motherfudders whiff my hot wheels! :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2008, 09:28 AM~10676466
> *Damn homie you need him to do it since you WILL NEVER be able to!!!!
> *


4 MONTHS HOMIE


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2008, 09:33 AM~10676491
> *Damn homie let me handel this white somolian first then I guess we can dance. I know yaw cali boys don't fuck around so it would be fun lol.
> *


WHITE SOMOLIAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM NATIVE AMERICAN HOMIE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 17 2008, 12:28 PM~10676721
> *4 MONTHS HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 17 2008, 12:30 PM~10676726
> *WHITE SOMOLIAN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IM NATIVE AMERICAN HOMIE
> *


Native american my ass dog you look like an albino somlian homie skinny ass shit! All you need is da flies and we straight! Now me if you wanna make fun of me I'm a fat no neck mesican wit a bump on his ear ugly too lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 17 2008, 12:30 PM~10676726
> *WHITE SOMOLIAN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IM NATIVE AMERICAN HOMIE
> *


Native american my ass dog you look like an albino somlian homie skinny ass shit! All you need is da flies and we straight! Now me if you wanna make fun of me I'm a fat no neck mesican wit a bump on his ear ugly too lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 17 2008, 11:57 AM~10676591
> *:0  :biggrin:
> kool...ill get to sketchin out my frame design  :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool bro but you have to do everything from welding, fabricating, and painting. Cause I do everything myself. Cause I do all my work no farming shit out!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2008, 11:07 AM~10676879
> *Native american my ass dog you look like an albino somlian homie skinny ass shit! All you need is da flies and we straight! Now me if you wanna make fun of me I'm a fat no neck mesican wit a bump on his ear ugly too lol
> *


AIN'T NO MAKING FUN OF EACHOTHER SHIT THIZ A LOWRIDE THANG HOMIE LET THE TRIKEZ TO THE TALKING :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 17 2008, 01:20 PM~10676940
> *AIN'T NO MAKING FUN OF EACHOTHER SHIT THIZ A LOWRIDE THANG HOMIE LET THE TRIKEZ TO THE TALKING  :nicoderm:
> *


Hey its fucking wit your head to throw you off. Its fun I love it!!!!!!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2008, 12:52 PM~10677270
> *Hey its fucking wit your head to throw you off. Its fun I love it!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 17 2008, 07:17 PM~10678080
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Like they say bro its not personal its just buisness.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2008, 09:44 PM~10678695
> *Like they say bro its not personal its just buisness.
> *


or is it personal business lmfao


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

this isnt even close to what i have nightmares about 

:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 17 2008, 10:53 PM~10678941
> *this isnt even close to what i have nightmares about
> 
> :dunno:
> *


wuz up chucky :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 11:01 PM~10678971
> *wuz up chucky  :biggrin:
> *


working my ass off on this car 


need to make some cash for materials


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 17 2008, 11:32 PM~10679092
> *working my ass off on this car
> need to make some cash  for materials
> *


yea i can't wait to see it done


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2008, 08:44 PM~10678695
> *Like they say bro its not personal its just buisness.
> *


I FILL YOU HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2008, 11:14 AM~10676908
> *Ok cool bro but you have to do everything from welding, fabricating, and painting. Cause I do everything myself. Cause I do all my work no farming shit out!
> *


ok then man.....i can handle my own welding, fabrication, pinstriping.....painting is gonna be a new adventure though...but fuckit, im down...so, does this mean, your are gonna do another frame too??? or you gonna just try to match your current one with mine???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good ole friendly competition


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 18 2008, 02:43 PM~10681585
> *good ole friendly competition
> *


thats right!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10681413
> *ok then man.....i can handle my own welding, fabrication, pinstriping.....painting is gonna be a new adventure though...but fuckit, im down...so, does this mean, your are gonna do another frame too??? or you gonna just try to match your current one with mine???
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 06:36 PM~10682001
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 18 2008, 05:48 PM~10682039
> *:0  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 08:29 PM~10682484
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2008, 04:09 PM~10681413
> *ok then man.....i can handle my own welding, fabrication, pinstriping.....painting is gonna be a new adventure though...but fuckit, im down...so, does this mean, your are gonna do another frame too??? or you gonna just try to match your current one with mine???
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2008, 04:09 PM~10681413
> *ok then man.....i can handle my own welding, fabrication, pinstriping.....painting is gonna be a new adventure though...but fuckit, im down...so, does this mean, your are gonna do another frame too??? or you gonna just try to match your current one with mine???
> *


dunno yet need to take care or bones first and then we will see whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 05:58 AM~10684981
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2008, 10:32 AM~10686774
> *dunno yet need to take care or bones first and then we will see whats up.  :biggrin:
> *


then im not putting any of my extra time into shit until you let me know....i have three other frames for my own customers to tend to before anyway....go ahead and play with your little buddy, ill be waiting for the word!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10689279
> *then im not putting any of my extra time into shit until you let me know....i have three other frames for my own customers to tend to before anyway....go ahead and play with your little buddy, ill be waiting for the word!
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10689279
> *then im not putting any of my extra time into shit until you let me know....i have three other frames for my own customers to tend to before anyway....go ahead and play with your little buddy, ill be waiting for the word!
> *


he drives a donk


be careful :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10693093
> *he drives a donk
> be careful  :0
> *


who me?? or him??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 11:10 PM~10693229
> *who me?? or him??
> *


i think he was talking about the other guy lol


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 10:14 PM~10693294
> *i think he was talking about the other guy lol
> *


oh ok... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 06:21 PM~10689279
> *then im not putting any of my extra time into shit until you let me know....i have three other frames for my own customers to tend to before anyway....go ahead and play with your little buddy, ill be waiting for the word!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 19 2008, 11:59 PM~10693093
> *he drives a donk
> be careful  :0
> *


there you go again you motherfucker!! i hate white people :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2008, 11:26 AM~10695771
> *there you go again you motherfucker!! i hate white people  :biggrin:
> *



donk riding ******* :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 20 2008, 10:38 PM~10700490
> *donk riding *******  :0
> *


hey hey hey fucker i got papers :biggrin: and not the rolling kind!! god i hate white people!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 20 2008, 06:18 AM~10694537
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2008, 11:26 AM~10695771
> *there you go again you motherfucker!! i hate white people  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 03:59 PM~10706426
> *:uh: why you hate us crackers  :biggrin:
> *


good fuckn job D....give tonyo another reason to talk shit to you.... :no: :no:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 05:01 PM~10706447
> *good fuckn job D....give tonyo another reason to talk shit to you.... :no:  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EDIT: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 04:02 PM~10706458
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  EDIT: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 04:01 PM~10706447
> *good fuckn job D....give tonyo another reason to talk shit to you.... :no:  :no:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh: :loco:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 22 2008, 05:18 AM~10710749
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 22 2008, 10:21 AM~10712229
> *:yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 06:01 PM~10706447
> *good fuckn job D....give tonyo another reason to talk shit to you.... :no:  :no:
> *


 :uh: fuck tony-o! :angry: fucking pedo!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10750794
> *:uh: fuck tony-o! :angry:  fucking pedo!
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey word on the block this fool is backing out and is now sellin the trike. Smells like someones scared!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 10 2008, 10:25 PM~10843391
> *Hey word on the block this fool is backing out and is now sellin the trike. Smells like someones scared!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


who? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 27 2008, 10:34 PM~10750794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea last i heard he was leaving the lowrider game and selling the trike ?????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 11 2008, 12:48 AM~10843574
> *yea last i heard he was leaving the lowrider game and selling the trike ?????
> *


WAAAAHHAAA!!!!! And he's the one who called me out now he backing down!!! Guess he didn't want to get slaughtered wit his bandana wrapped sounds lol!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 11 2008, 07:20 AM~10844623
> *WAAAAHHAAA!!!!! And he's the one who called me out now he backing down!!! Guess he didn't want to get slaughtered wit his bandana wrapped sounds lol!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 11 2008, 07:30 PM~10849090
> *:|
> *


 :thumbsdown: you dont run shit!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i run da ilstate. all you run r dees nuts in yo mouff foo! :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2008, 09:18 PM~10858488
> *i run da ilstate. all you run r dees nuts in yo mouff foo!  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DONT RUN SHIT!!! GO SOME WHERE WIT THAT BULLSHIT!!! WHAT EVER YOU DRIVING OR PEDALING I WILL SLAUGHTER IT!! I ALREADY MADE ONE FUCKER BACK DOWN SO DO YOU WANNA TAKE HIS PLACE!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2008, 09:18 PM~10858488
> *i run da ilstate. all you run r dees nuts in yo mouff foo!  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: i used that line already! check your pms stupid! :uh:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 07:12 PM~10673120
> *hmmm...i see four wheels, so i think it classifies more as a quad than trike... :biggrin: just bustin yer balls man, thats a klean ass trike.....
> 
> but lets not forget that there is a king of the 26" trike in southern california too....
> ...


DAMN YOU GOT A FRONT VIEW OF THAT QUAD


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 16 2008, 05:44 PM~10672747
> *IAM TA KING OF 26"INCH TRIKE IN SANJO CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MY FAULT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 13 2008, 09:58 AM~10862627
> *YOU DONT RUN SHIT!!! GO SOME WHERE WIT THAT BULLSHIT!!! WHAT EVER YOU DRIVING OR PEDALING I WILL SLAUGHTER IT!! I ALREADY MADE ONE FUCKER BACK DOWN SO DO YOU WANNA TAKE HIS PLACE!!!
> *


    
u cant evn slaughter me wit a butchers knife


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 07:17 PM~10865644
> *
> u  cant evn slaughter me wit a butchers knife
> 
> *


 :uh: weak!


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

whats up bones the bike is turning out sweet love the name too


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 20 2008, 11:29 PM~10918201
> *:uh: weak!
> *



*on da nutzzzzzzzzzz!*


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jun 20 2008, 11:31 PM~10918210
> *whats up bones the bike is turning out sweet love the name too
> *


I dont believe its a build up. yunna stand


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

FUCK IZ UP WITH THIZ BULLSHIT IM STILL HERE I JUST BEEN KICKIN' IT HUSTLIN' SMOKING DRIKIN' FUCKIN' YA KNOW HOW CHI GET DOWN FUCK THAT SHIT I AIN'T GOT NO BODY SHOP NONE OF THAT SHIT IM A SOLO RIDER JUST SO YOU KNOW WITH YOUR BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL SHIT WHATEVER IT IZ THIZ HATERZ NIGHTMARE THOUGHT YOU KNEW THIZ STREET SHIT HOMIE IM A RIDER AIN'T NO FUCKING TRAILER QUEEN I RIDE MY SHIT GET AT ME :nicoderm:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

GET SOME DAMN I NEED SOME NEW PEDALZ AND A NEW FRONT TIRE HAHAHA STREET RIDER BABY ALOT OF FUN I BUMB MY KING T I PARK MY SHIT ON 3 WHELL CUZ IM ILL :nicoderm:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

LIKE MY NEW CADDY THIZ WHAT I BEEN ON


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jun 20 2008, 11:31 PM~10918210
> *whats up bones the bike is turning out sweet love the name too
> *


THANK'Z HOMIE


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

IM STILL AT YOU SomosunO


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Jun 21 2008, 11:20 PM~10923188
> *I dont believe its a build up. yunna stand
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

U aint sold it?


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

NA DON'T REALLY CARE IF I DO IF I DON'T IT'Z GONNA BE A HOPPER IM GONNA BUILD ANOTHER ONE FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

WHERE YOU AT BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL? DIDN'T SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 2 2008, 04:07 PM~11499011
> *WHERE YOU AT BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL? DIDN'T SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


whateva ***** you backed out already once so fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 2 2008, 03:35 PM~11499816
> *whateva ***** you backed out already once so fuck you  :biggrin:
> *


IM A STREET RIDER HOMIE YOU GOTTA REP ON THE STREET REMEMBER (THE STEETZ IZ WHAT COUNTZ) FUCK THE SHOWZ DON'T FORGET THAT NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE I WAZ OUT THERE REPPIN' SHIT I RODE MY SHIT THERE AND BACK HOW BOUT THIZ FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR WE CAN DO THIZ CUZ I NEED TIME NO BS WHAT YOU THINK BOUT THAT HOMIE? IM STILL HERE DON'T FORGET THAT :nicoderm:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 2 2008, 05:42 PM~11499894
> *IM A STREET RIDER HOMIE YOU GOTTA REP ON THE STREET REMEMBER (THE STEETZ IZ WHAT COUNTZ) FUCK THE SHOWZ DON'T FORGET THAT NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE I WAZ OUT THERE REPPIN' SHIT I RODE MY SHIT THERE AND BACK HOW BOUT THIZ FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR WE CAN DO THIZ CUZ I NEED TIME NO BS WHAT YOU THINK BOUT THAT HOMIE? IM STILL HERE DON'T FORGET THAT :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsdown: the only reason you rode there is cuz you couldnt catch yo ass a ride there foo! dont bring the club name into this shit either! its between yo ass and elspocks! keep that shit clean!  


blue light gonna get renamed to bone crusher in the 09!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 2 2008, 04:07 PM~11499011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like you moved up from ur bandanna wrapped house stereo!! you calling me back out again and thats all you did to it ALL summer!! man homie dont try it! again im gonna go ahead and accept the challange but this time no backing out and shit like that. ill see you at the barrio picnic in may of 09. bonecrusher will be there to crush ur shit!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 2 2008, 02:07 PM~11499011
> *WHERE YOU AT BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL? DIDN'T SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM TRIKE LOOKS BIG BUT ITS SICK DOGG NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 2 2008, 07:26 PM~11501929
> *:thumbsdown: the only reason you rode there is cuz you couldnt catch yo ass a ride there foo! dont bring the club name into this shit either! its between yo ass and elspocks! keep that shit clean!
> blue light gonna get renamed to bone crusher in the 09!
> *


I GOT A RIDE FOO YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP! LOL J/P HOMIE YOU KNOW IT'Z ALL FUN HE GOT SOMTHING COMING THOUGH


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 09:59 AM~11506660
> *damn looks like you moved up from ur bandanna wrapped house stereo!! you calling me back out again and thats all you did to it ALL summer!! man homie dont try it!  again im gonna go ahead and accept the challange but this time no backing out and shit like that. ill see you at the barrio picnic in may of 09. bonecrusher will be there  to crush ur shit!!!
> *


YEA GOT MORE SOUNDZ COMING  I DON'T KEEP SECRETZ POST YOUR RIDE UP, WELL WTF I NEED TIME I AIN'T GOT THE WHOLE BACKYARD BOOGIE LIKE YOU DO THIZ ALL HUSTLE RIGHT HERE CUZ, IM NOT BACKING OUT FOR SHIT NEVER DID! ALRIGHT BARRIO PICNIC HAHAHA LIKE YOUR NEW NAME FLIPFLOPPER :cheesy: :0


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 12:37 PM~11507823
> *DAM TRIKE LOOKS BIG BUT ITS SICK DOGG NICE AND CLEAN
> *


THANKZ HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 03:17 PM~11508145
> *YEA GOT MORE SOUNDZ COMING   I DON'T KEEP SECRETZ POST YOUR RIDE UP, WELL WTF I NEED TIME I AIN'T GOT THE WHOLE BACKYARD BOOGIE LIKE YOU DO THIZ ALL HUSTLE RIGHT HERE CUZ, IM NOT BACKING OUT FOR SHIT NEVER DID! ALRIGHT BARRIO PICNIC HAHAHA LIKE YOUR NEW NAME FLIPFLOPPER :cheesy:  :0
> *


what backyard boggie you talking bout *****? you do your hustle ill do mine ill build my bike at home like everything i do.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 02:06 PM~11508601
> *what backyard boggie you talking bout *****? you do  your hustle ill do mine ill build my bike at home like everything i do.
> *


I SEEN YOUR BACKYARD ALL THEM RIDEZ POST UP SOME RECENT PICZ IM SURE YOU STILL HAVE DUST ALL OVER YOUR RIDE I SEEN THEM SPIDERZ MAKING THERE WEB HAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 04:41 PM~11509002
> *I SEEN YOUR BACKYARD ALL THEM RIDEZ POST UP SOME RECENT PICZ IM SURE YOU STILL HAVE DUST ALL OVER YOUR RIDE I SEEN THEM SPIDERZ MAKING THERE WEB HAHAHA :cheesy:
> *


i dont see to much dust on this??


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

THAT'Z A CLEAN RIDE HOMIE WHERE'Z YOUR TRIKE AT? YOU GOING TO THE PICNIC ON THE 28TH THIZ MONTH?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 05:25 PM~11509362
> *THAT'Z A CLEAN RIDE HOMIE WHERE'Z YOUR TRIKE AT? YOU GOING TO THE PICNIC ON THE 28TH THIZ MONTH?
> *


thanks bro i built this bitch damn near 5yrs ago showed it a lil bit but was mostly for me to ride around wauktown shit i had to fix da paint once before. i broke it hoppin da bitch. as for da trike its in my bros garage in da back of a nissan pu i bought this summer. i didnt do nuttin to it after you said fuck it ur bike was still for sale. but ill go ahead and bring it out for my nephews or my mom to ride. 
here are some more pics of my 3 bikes that i showed at a show in june.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 04:53 PM~11509112
> *i dont see to much dust on this??
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: but i see a flat tire that i didnt fix correctly! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 3 2008, 05:38 PM~11509452
> *:cheesy: but i see a flat tire that i didnt fix correctly! :cheesy:
> *


yeah pendejo i could post da pic of you fixing it the the day of da show. 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: your worthless carnal!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 03:36 PM~11509436
> *thanks bro i built this bitch damn near 5yrs ago showed it a lil bit but was mostly for me to ride around wauktown shit i had to fix da paint once before. i broke it hoppin da bitch. as for da trike its in my bros garage in da back of a nissan pu i bought this summer. i didnt do nuttin to it after you said fuck it ur bike was still for sale. but ill go ahead and bring it out for my nephews or my mom to ride.
> here are some more pics of my 3 bikes that i showed at a show in june.
> 
> ...


FO SHO IT DON'T LOOK 5 YEARZ OLD, I FILL YOU ON THE HOPPIN' I BREAK ALOT OF SHIT EVEN MY FRONT BUMPER LOL, COO I MEAN I SELL MY TRIKE DON'T REALLY CARE IF I DO GONNA BUILD ANOTHER ONE FOR NEXT YEAR ANYWAYZ I WANNA HOPPER :biggrin: GOOD PICZ HOMIE THERE HELLA CLEAN CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 05:47 PM~11509520
> *FO SHO IT DON'T LOOK 5 YEARZ OLD, I FILL YOU ON THE HOPPIN' I BREAK ALOT OF SHIT EVEN MY FRONT BUMPER LOL, COO I MEAN I SELL MY TRIKE DON'T REALLY CARE IF I DO GONNA BUILD ANOTHER ONE FOR NEXT YEAR ANYWAYZ I WANNA HOPPER :biggrin:  GOOD PICZ HOMIE THERE HELLA CLEAN CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :cheesy:
> *


fuck it my bikes are like my caddy they for crusin and a lil playing no hoppers for me not my cup of tea! but fuck it see you in may. ill have a couple new bikes im finishing up now and hopefully my caddy if i ever finish painting it. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 03:51 PM~11509549
> *fuck it my bikes are like my caddy they for crusin and a lil playing no hoppers for me not my cup of tea! but fuck it see you in may. ill have a couple new bikes im finishing up now and hopefully my caddy if i ever finish painting it.  :biggrin:
> *


I FILL YA EY HOPPERZ ARE THE SHIT THOUGH GOTTA GET YOUR SWANG ON :cheesy: COO MAY IT'Z ON WHAT CADDY YOU HAVE IZ IT THAT SILVER ONE? HERE'Z A VIDEO OF ME IN MY PLAYGROUND LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 05:56 PM~11509589
> *I FILL YA EY HOPPERZ ARE THE SHIT THOUGH GOTTA GET YOUR SWANG ON  :cheesy:  COO MAY IT'Z ON WHAT CADDY YOU HAVE IZ IT THAT SILVER ONE? HERE'Z A VIDEO OF ME IN MY PLAYGROUND LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


wahahaaha you smoking them tires!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
god damn its always fun to beat the shit out them bikes!! 
naw thats my brothers (louies90)caddy. mine is a 2dr deville that i tore up in 06 and havent finished it yet im totaly slacking! but you will see it also some time next yr :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 04:03 PM~11509630
> *wahahaaha you smoking them tires!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> god damn its always fun to beat the shit out them bikes!!
> naw thats my brothers (louies90)caddy. mine is a 2dr deville that i tore up in 06 and havent finished it yet im totaly slacking! but you will see it also some time next yr  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA SHIT IZ FUN TOO GOTTA TEAR IT UP :biggrin: MY LEGZ WERE MOVING FAST AZ HELL LOL, OH OK I TALKED TO HIM A COUPLE TIMEZ, SHIT IM SLACKING TOO IM GETTIN' THERE THOUGH ALL IT IZ IZ MONEY AND YOU KNOW A LOLO IZ NEVER FINISHED


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 06:07 PM~11509655
> *HELL YEA SHIT IZ FUN TOO GOTTA TEAR IT UP :biggrin: MY LEGZ WERE MOVING FAST AZ HELL LOL, OH OK I TALKED TO HIM A COUPLE TIMEZ, SHIT IM SLACKING TOO IM GETTIN' THERE THOUGH ALL IT IZ IZ MONEY AND YOU KNOW A LOLO IZ NEVER FINISHED
> *


You sure its da same caddy? Cause together car club have a caddy da same color as his. Only diff is he's got dros and they got air and a grey interior wit a booty kit.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 04:30 PM~11509846
> *You sure its da same caddy? Cause together car club have a caddy da same color as his. Only diff is he's got dros and they got air and a grey interior wit a booty kit.
> *


YEA IM SURE HE LIKE HITTIN' THAT 3 WHEEL IT GOT DARK COLORED RIMZ I THINK MAROON INSIDE, OH YEA BAD NEWZ FOR ME LOST MY FACE FOR MY CD PLAYER LAST NIGHT GOT INTO A FIGHT MY FACE ALL FUCKED UP LOL SO NOW I GOTTA GET A NEW CD PLAYER IM PISSED LOT MY DIDGI TOO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 06:57 PM~11510102
> *YEA IM SURE HE LIKE HITTIN' THAT 3 WHEEL IT GOT DARK COLORED RIMZ I THINK MAROON INSIDE, OH YEA BAD NEWZ FOR ME LOST MY FACE FOR MY CD PLAYER LAST NIGHT GOT INTO A FIGHT MY FACE ALL FUCKED UP LOL SO NOW I GOTTA GET A NEW CD PLAYER IM PISSED LOT MY DIDGI TOO
> *


Yeah that's the one once you said 3 wheeling I knew u was talking bout the same one. He's fucking crazy wit the 3's I got him hooked when he use to cruise wit me in mine. Only bad thing about cruisng bikes u really can't ride away fast enough the way you could in a car. Fuck them haters though get another one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 04:53 PM~11509112
> *i dont see to much dust on this??
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 06:23 PM~11510860
> *Yeah that's the one once you said 3 wheeling I knew u was talking bout the same one. He's fucking crazy wit the 3's I got him hooked when he use to cruise wit me in mine. Only bad thing about cruisng bikes u really can't ride away fast enough the way you could in a car. Fuck them haters though get another one.
> *


HELL YEA HE IZ, YEA BIKEZ ARE TO SLOW I WANNA GET A MOTOR ONE DAY MY TRIKE IZ GETTIN' HEAVY :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wave.gif wave.gif wave.gif


--------------------
YOUR A GOD THAT HAS IT ALL, BUT YET YOU STILL WANTED ME
I ASKED JESUS HOW MUCH HE LOVES ME?
HE OPEN HIS ARMS AND SAID THIS MUCH
AND DIED..THATS WHY I LOVE HIM.......[/color]

STREETLIFE EQUIPED
1981 90D FLEETWOOD OWNER BUILT
2002 LINCOLN TOWNCAR "CARTIER"UNDER CONSTRUCTION OWNER BUILT
1995 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM
BONES_712 
post Sep 3 2008, 04:00 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #191 Go to the top of the page

HATERZ NIGHTMARE
****
Posts: 501
Joined: Nov 2006
From: CHICAGO





cheesy.gif wave.gif
elspock84 
post Sep 3 2008, 04:03 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #192 Go to the top of the page

YEAH IM A COCHINO
*****
Posts: 1,872
Joined: Feb 2005
Car Club: shes not fucking naked!





QUOTE(BONES_712 @ Sep 3 2008, 05:56 PM) *
I FILL YA EY HOPPERZ ARE THE SHIT THOUGH GOTTA GET YOUR SWANG ON cheesy.gif COO MAY IT'Z ON WHAT CADDY YOU HAVE IZ IT THAT SILVER ONE? HERE'Z A VIDEO OF ME IN MY PLAYGROUND LOL biggrin.gif

user posted image

wahahaaha you smoking them tires!!! roflmao.gif roflmao.gif roflmao.gif
god damn its always fun to beat the shit out them bikes!!
naw thats my brothers (louies90)caddy. mine is a 2dr deville that i tore up in 06 and havent finished it yet im totaly slacking! but you will see it also some time next yr biggrin.gif


--------------------
SGT AT ARMS
TATTED MEMBER
GO CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO est..1997
COMIN TO A CITY NEAR YOU!
WAUKEGAN-MILWAUKEE-MEMPHIS-CHICAGO..... REY POBRE WILL MAKE ITS DEBUT SOON!!!!!!(2015!!)
Uh-huh, understand this
I don't give a fuck about what y'all talkin about
I ain't tryin to hear none of that shit
Muthfucka I'ma do what I wanna do
When I wanna do it, how I wanna do it
And you better hope I don't do it to you
BONES_712 
post Sep 3 2008, 04:07 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #193 Go to the top of the page

HATERZ NIGHTMARE
****
Posts: 501
Joined: Nov 2006
From: CHICAGO





QUOTE(elspock84 @ Sep 3 2008, 04:03 PM) *
wahahaaha you smoking them tires!!! roflmao.gif roflmao.gif roflmao.gif
god damn its always fun to beat the shit out them bikes!!
naw thats my brothers (louies90)caddy. mine is a 2dr deville that i tore up in 06 and havent finished it yet im totaly slacking! but you will see it also some time next yr biggrin.gif


HELL YEA SHIT IZ FUN TOO GOTTA TEAR IT UP biggrin.gif MY LEGZ WERE MOVING FAST AZ HELL LOL, OH OK I TALKED TO HIM A COUPLE TIMEZ, SHIT IM SLACKING TOO IM GETTIN' THERE THOUGH ALL IT IZ IZ MONEY AND YOU KNOW A LOLO IZ NEVER FINISHED wink.gif
elspock84 
post Sep 3 2008, 04:30 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #194 Go to the top of the page

YEAH IM A COCHINO
*****
Posts: 1,872
Joined: Feb 2005
Car Club: shes not fucking naked!





QUOTE(BONES_712 @ Sep 3 2008, 06:07 PM) *
HELL YEA SHIT IZ FUN TOO GOTTA TEAR IT UP biggrin.gif MY LEGZ WERE MOVING FAST AZ HELL LOL, OH OK I TALKED TO HIM A COUPLE TIMEZ, SHIT IM SLACKING TOO IM GETTIN' THERE THOUGH ALL IT IZ IZ MONEY AND YOU KNOW A LOLO IZ NEVER FINISHED wink.gif

You sure its da same caddy? Cause together car club have a caddy da same color as his. Only diff is he's got dros and they got air and a grey interior wit a booty kit.


--------------------
SGT AT ARMS
TATTED MEMBER
GO CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO est..1997
COMIN TO A CITY NEAR YOU!
WAUKEGAN-MILWAUKEE-MEMPHIS-CHICAGO..... REY POBRE WILL MAKE ITS DEBUT SOON!!!!!!(2015!!)
Uh-huh, understand this
I don't give a fuck about what y'all talkin about
I ain't tryin to hear none of that shit
Muthfucka I'ma do what I wanna do
When I wanna do it, how I wanna do it
And you better hope I don't do it to you
BONES_712 
post Sep 3 2008, 04:57 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #195 Go to the top of the page

HATERZ NIGHTMARE
****
Posts: 501
Joined: Nov 2006
From: CHICAGO





QUOTE(elspock84 @ Sep 3 2008, 04:30 PM) *
You sure its da same caddy? Cause together car club have a caddy da same color as his. Only diff is he's got dros and they got air and a grey interior wit a booty kit.


YEA IM SURE HE LIKE HITTIN' THAT 3 WHEEL IT GOT DARK COLORED RIMZ I THINK MAROON INSIDE, OH YEA BAD NEWZ FOR ME LOST MY FACE FOR MY CD PLAYER LAST NIGHT GOT INTO A FIGHT MY FACE ALL FUCKED UP LOL SO NOW I GOTTA GET A NEW CD PLAYER IM PISSED LOT MY DIDGI TOO sad.gif
elspock84 
post Sep 3 2008, 06:23 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #196 Go to the top of the page

YEAH IM A COCHINO
*****
Posts: 1,872
Joined: Feb 2005
Car Club: shes not fucking naked!





QUOTE(BONES_712 @ Sep 3 2008, 06:57 PM) *
YEA IM SURE HE LIKE HITTIN' THAT 3 WHEEL IT GOT DARK COLORED RIMZ I THINK MAROON INSIDE, OH YEA BAD NEWZ FOR ME LOST MY FACE FOR MY CD PLAYER LAST NIGHT GOT INTO A FIGHT MY FACE ALL FUCKED UP LOL SO NOW I GOTTA GET A NEW CD PLAYER IM PISSED LOT MY DIDGI TOO sad.gif

Yeah that's the one once you said 3 wheeling I knew u was talking bout the same one. He's fucking crazy wit the 3's I got him hooked when he use to cruise wit me in mine. Only bad thing about cruisng bikes u really can't ride away fast enough the way you could in a car. Fuck them haters though get another one.


--------------------
SGT AT ARMS
TATTED MEMBER
GO CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO est..1997
COMIN TO A CITY NEAR YOU!
WAUKEGAN-MILWAUKEE-MEMPHIS-CHICAGO..... REY POBRE WILL MAKE ITS DEBUT SOON!!!!!!(2015!!)
Uh-huh, understand this
I don't give a fuck about what y'all talkin about
I ain't tryin to hear none of that shit
Muthfucka I'ma do what I wanna do
When I wanna do it, how I wanna do it
And you better hope I don't do it to you
Artistics.TX 
post Sep 3 2008, 06:37 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #197 Go to the top of the page

O Dogg
*****
Posts: 20,332
Joined: Jul 2006
From: Fort Worth TX
Car Club: Thee Artistics





QUOTE(elspock84 @ Sep 3 2008, 04:53 PM) *
i dont see to much dust on this??
user posted image

DAMN!!!!!!!!


--------------------
"FUCK CLUB HOPPERS!"
BONES_712 
post Today, 10:07 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #198 Go to the top of the page

HATERZ NIGHTMARE
****
Posts: 501
Joined: Nov 2006
From: CHICAGO





QUOTE(elspock84 @ Sep 3 2008, 06:23 PM) *
Yeah that's the one once you said 3 wheeling I knew u was talking bout the same one. He's fucking crazy wit the 3's I got him hooked when he use to cruise wit me in mine. Only bad thing about cruisng bikes u really can't ride away fast enough the way you could in a car. Fuck them haters though get another one.


HELL YEA HE IZ, YEA BIKEZ ARE TO SLOW I WANNA GET A MOTOR ONE DAY MY TRIKE IZ GETTIN' HEAVY biggrin.gif
SIC'N'TWISTED 
post Today, 10:08 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #199 Go to the top of the page

^^STILL AROUND^^
*****
Posts: 20,388
Joined: Jun 2005
From: SAN JO, CALIFAS
Car Club: LUXURIOUS





WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


--------------------
TEAM BRING IT!!!!

« Next Oldest · Lowrider Bikes · Next Newest »


10 Pages « < 8 9 10
Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIC'N'TWISTED, Clown confution

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature




> Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version.
Forum HomeSearchHelpNews |-- News & AnnouncementsMain |-- Lowrider General |-- Shows & Events |-- Post Your Rides |---- Project Rides |-- Car Clubs |-- Art & MusicTech |-- Hydraulics |-- Air Suspensions |-- Wheels & Tires |-- Custom Interiors |-- Paint & Body |-- Car Stereo |-- Maintenance & RepairBikes & Models |-- Lowrider Bikes |-- Model CarsClassifieds |-- Vehicles |-- Vehicle Parts |-- Other Items |-- FeedbackMiscellaneous |-- Off Topic |-- Live Chat 

LiL Default
EnglishEspañol
Lo-Fi Version Time is now: Sep 09, 2008 - 10:08 PM
Invision Power Board © 2008 IPS, Inc.
Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Bikes | Girls | Store | Info | Outline | Help | Privacy | Advertising


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 13 2008, 09:41 PM~11595210
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, you should get the big 44 tooth lucky 7 sprocket though, the 36 tooth looks a little small scale wise


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 13 2008, 07:35 PM~11595470
> *nice, you should get the big 44 tooth lucky 7 sprocket though, the 36 tooth looks a little small scale wise
> *


I HAD IT ON THERE ALREADY IF YOU CHECK OUT THE FIRST PICZ ON HERE, MY SHIT WAZ SLOW SO I JUST GRAPPED THE 36T OUT THE CLOSET AND PUT IT ON BELIVE IT OR NOT IT IZ A LIL MORE FASTER GO FIGURE LOL I DON'T LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKZ THOUGH


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

CAN SOMEONE PHOTOSHOP MY TRIKE FOR ME?


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 13 2008, 06:41 PM~11595210
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IT NEEDS IS A KUSTOM SPROCKET. :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 20 2008, 02:45 PM~11652595
> *WHAT IT NEEDS IS A KUSTOM SPROCKET.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: AND YOU KNOW THIZ MAYN :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

JUST TO LET IT BE KNOWN MY TRIKE IZ GOING UNDER CONSTRUCTION IT IZ A BUILD UP I JUST STARTED IT WAIT TILL NEXT SUMMER BLACK ON BLACK BABY RIDA DON'T GET IT TWISTED!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11654021
> *JUST TO LET IT BE KNOWN MY TRIKE IZ GOING UNDER CONSTRUCTION IT IZ A BUILD UP I JUST STARTED IT WAIT TILL NEXT SUMMER BLACK ON BLACK BABY RIDA DON'T GET IT TWISTED!
> *


 :0 man it will look WICKED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11654310
> *:0  man it will look WICKED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11657527
> *FO SHO
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up fool


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

WHAT UP D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 22 2008, 10:50 PM~11672137
> *WHAT UP D
> 
> 
> ...


not much chillin whast crackin with you today


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 21 2008, 11:27 AM~11657527
> *FO SHO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOTS FROM THE CAMERA 

YOUR TRIKE IS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the mid-west is coming out with some nice bikes for late 08 and 09 like 6 bike coming out and 3 or 4 redoing there bikes


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 06:58 PM~11679925
> *NICE SHOTS FROM THE CAMERA
> 
> YOUR TRIKE IS CLEAN HOMIE
> *


THANK'Z HOMIE IT'Z GOING UNDER CONSTRUSTION FOR NEXT YEAR RIDIN' TO ONE MORE PICNIC THIZ SUNDAY THEN IT'Z ON FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 24 2008, 07:05 AM~11684197
> *the mid-west is coming out with some nice bikes for late 08 and 09 like 6 bike coming out and 3 or 4 redoing there bikes
> *


THAT'Z GOOD NEED MORE OUT HERE :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

LOOKING TO JOIN A CLUB FOR NEXT YEAR PM ME


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

ON THE CREEP :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 28 2008, 08:12 PM~11723491
> *ON THE CREEP  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic like the trike dogg done any thang new to it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 28 2008, 09:12 PM~11723491
> *ON THE CREEP  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

THANK'Z HOMIEZ IM WORKING ON THE SOUNDZ RIGHT NOW IT'Z IN THE WORK'Z THOUGH FOR NEXT YEAR TOOK IT TO A PICNIC THIZ SUNDAY IM NOT BRINGIN' IT TILL NEXT YEAR GOTTA SERVE SOMBODY


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

cool cool by then i will have 26"tricycle done hope to see you out here at san bernardino lowrider show if your comin out to the show that is laterz


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 29 2008, 04:38 AM~11725823
> *cool cool by then i will have 26"tricycle done hope to see you out here at san bernardino lowrider show if your comin out to the show that is laterz
> *


I WISH HOMIE NEXT YEAR THOUGH FO SHO


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

IM THINKING ABOUT SELLING PARTZ OFF IT THROW ME SOME OFERZ


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 1 2008, 09:29 AM~11748971
> *IM THINKING ABOUT SELLING PARTZ OFF IT THROW ME SOME OFERZ
> *


THE PEDALZ ARE FUCKED AND SO ARE TWO OF THE TIREZ AND THE FRONT FENDER EVERYTHING ELSE IZ GOOD


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 1 2008, 09:30 AM~11748978
> *THE PEDALZ ARE FUCKED AND SO ARE TWO OF THE TIREZ AND THE FRONT FENDER EVERYTHING ELSE IZ GOOD
> *


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

I GOT IN THE NEW ROLL'N VIDEO VOL 11 CHECK IT OUT :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

WHERE YOU AT BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL I MEAN BONE CRUSHER? ALL UP IN YOUR GRILL :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

I PARK MY SHIT ON 3 WHEELZ CUZ IM ILL :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 1 2008, 01:04 AM~11747217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shirt says **** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 4 2008, 11:12 PM~12065225
> *Shirt says **** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what I thought. heard some shit in o.t. that he was sucking dick. dont know how true.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 09:23 PM~12065380
> *thats what I thought. heard some shit in o.t. that he was sucking dick. dont know how true.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haw yea saw dat shit in O.T. about him suckin dick


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 24 2008, 06:24 AM~11960051
> *WHERE YOU AT BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL I MEAN BONE CRUSHER?  ALL UP IN YOUR GRILL  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


why the fukk would you post this? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought this guy was leaving? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2008, 11:56 PM~12065913
> *I thought this guy was leaving?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

orale


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2008, 10:55 PM~12065874
> *why the fukk would you post this? :uh:
> *


CUZ I FELT LIKKE IT FOO, AND IM NOT GOING ANYWHERE LOWRIDING IZ IN MY BLOOD FOO


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 10:23 PM~12065380
> *thats what I thought. heard some shit in o.t. that he was sucking dick. dont know how true.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I NEVER SUCKKED NO DICKK GET OFF THAT SHIT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Nov 7 2008, 10:09 AM~12089215
> *CUZ I FELT LIKKE IT FOO, AND IM NOT GOING ANYWHERE LOWRIDING IZ IN MY BLOOD FOO
> *


just like dick is in yo mowwf? :uh:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2008, 09:39 AM~12089492
> *just like dick is in yo mowwf? :uh:
> *



HAHAHA PLAYED OUT HOMIE GO AHEAD AND BELIVE WHAT YOU HEAR


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Nov 7 2008, 11:19 AM~12089838
> *HAHAHA PLAYED OUT HOMIE GO AHEAD AND BELIVE WHAT YOU HEAR
> *


never saw you deny it either


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2008, 10:39 AM~12089970
> *never saw you deny it either
> *


OK LOWRIDER BROTHER!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Nov 7 2008, 11:45 AM~12090047
> *OK LOWRIDER BROTHER!
> *


my brothas never had no dick in da mowf


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2008, 10:56 PM~12065913
> *I thought this guy was leaving?  :dunno:
> *


NEVER THAT GOT ME A 64' NOW DOIN' THE DAMN THANG ROLL'N ON 13X7'Z CENTER GOLD D'Z NO CHINAZ THE REAL SHIT NUGGA! :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2008, 10:55 PM~12065874
> *why the fukk would you post this? :uh:
> *


CUZ I CAN


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jan 14 2009, 07:07 AM~12699952
> *NEVER THAT GOT ME A 64' NOW DOIN' THE DAMN THANG ROLL'N ON 13X7'Z CENTER GOLD D'Z NO CHINAZ THE REAL SHIT NUGGA!  :biggrin:
> *



post pics! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jan 14 2009, 07:08 AM~12699956
> *CUZ IM A ****
> *


fixd


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

